# Advice on picking an extra sensor?



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a dodge Dakota and IM looking to protect my bed more. I have the 5901 2way pager. So far my sensitivity on my internal shock sensor is high enough where if you drop the tailgate it'll sense it. I want more though.

Supposing if someone climbed into my bed from the tailgate without opening it and the shock sensor didn't feel it? I want more coverage here.

I was thinking of a few things that could fix this issue.

1. Crank the sensitivity up more. I think it's on 15.

2. Proximity sensor. Not excited about this because it seems they are either too sensitive or there is too little sensitivity.

3. A 2nd shock sensor. Put it under the bed? Or behind my quad cab seats with the sensitivity on max?

4. Tilt sensor.


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmmm Proximity sensor is winning... I'm afraid to buy it though cuz it may "false" a lot.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

just set the range to like 5ft, should be 90% of the bed then.


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't know you could set the sensor in feet.

Where would you position the sensor anyway? In the dash? Under the rear window?


----------

